# Wanting to know if http://devmodjunkiez.3dcartstores.com/ is legit



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 30, 2020)

It kind of says it right in the title, but is this site legit?  I do not want to go through a shady site that steals my money. I just had to go through the process of opening a new bank acc't on account of web fraud and that was NO fun. The site is devmodjunkiez.3dcartstores.com and their prices are reasonable enough, but I haven't heard of them and was wanting to know others' opinions. Add'l I removed the hyperlink as I am not sure if I am able to link them on GBATemp.


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jun 30, 2020)

I wouldn't even think in 2020 to buy something which has not even the HTTPS in the URL.
It could be real but I wouldn't buy anyway, there are ton of other trustful websites which provides the same service, why one would choose that one...


----------



## linuxares (Jun 30, 2020)

why the subdomain?


----------



## rewrewrew123 (Jun 30, 2020)

linuxares said:


> why the subdomain?


don't know what are you talking about

about the main domain anyway:


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 30, 2020)

rewrewrew123 said:


> I wouldn't even think in 2020 to buy something which has not even the HTTPS in the URL.
> It could be real but I wouldn't buy anyway, there are ton of other trustful websites which provides the same service, why one would choose that one...



I'm interested in the Talismoon Xbox 360 Whisper Internal Cooling Fan and they have a good price. I had bought one with a few other items from richspsxparts.com a few months back, but something must be going on over there because my money was taken and I never received tracking info or the item. I attempted to contact them...him? in a multitude of ways to no avail. I made a claim through PayPal and just got my money back. Shame too because I had previously bought an item from them. So basically I have money in my pocket to burn. I may just be a few years too late for this one. Another http site only offers one, there name being totalconsole or something, but that was a good catch. I was wondering why my browser showed insecure site in the upper left.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 30, 2020)

rewrewrew123 said:


> don't know what are you talking about
> 
> about the main domain anyway:
> View attachment 215440


That's pretty much all we need to know. The site is dangerous to use.


----------



## DupeDupex (Jul 22, 2020)

Why it is dangerous?


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jul 23, 2020)

DupeDupex said:


> Why it is dangerous?


If it isn't https it's not considered a secure site is what I learned. I have no desire to send my CC info to an insecure site. So I still don't have the Talismoon.


----------

